# Heat Ducts Tick..Tick...Tick?



## Knezz (Nov 28, 2010)

Greetings:
I’m doing a drywall job and want to help the homeowner.
They have a forced air gas furnace. They are complaining that the heat ducts “tick” after the heat goes off. 
What causes this ticking?
Is there anything that can be done to prevent it or even limit it?
Thank you in advance for your responses.
Regards


----------



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

Insulate the trunk lines. My house did that too. It was contraction of the tin as it cooled down is what I figured it to be. I insulated the first 20 feet or so of my trunk lines and that solved it. Maybe it wasn't cooling contraction. Maybe the insulation just makes the ticking quiet enough I don't hear it.


----------



## Knezz (Nov 28, 2010)

PPRI said:


> Insulate the trunk lines. My house did that too. It was contraction of the tin as it cooled down is what I figured it to be. I insulated the first 20 feet or so of my trunk lines and that solved it. Maybe it wasn't cooling contraction. Maybe the insulation just makes the ticking quiet enough I don't hear it.


Thanks for the quick response.

I was thinking the same. At worst it would quiet it a bit. A side benefit would be to keep the heat in the ducts by insulating.

I appreciate your suggestion and time.

Best regards,
K. Nezz


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Make certain all your joints & boot connections are sealed, taped tight & the duct work is hung securely.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

The trunk line is probably held tight up against the joist. Loosen the hangers so the trunk line isn't touching the joist.


----------

